# Gcc expert 24lx Pressure adjustment settings



## jimmy31 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just curious about cutting pressure and speed. I usually play around with different pressure settings and blade adjustment till i get the best cut with the minimum pressure setting.
Question is in the VLCD2 window setting I set my pressure to 50 and speed usually to 20. When using Great Cut software to cut I click on output to device, it has pressure and speed settings also. Does anyone know if these 2 different setting work in conjunction with each other, or does say the VLCD2 settings override the Greatcut output to device setting? 
Not having issues just a little lazy to play with it to see if I notice a difference.
Thanks


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

I believe the Output options over ride the VLCD settings but not 100%. I know I've used it to slow down the cutting speed.


----------



## jimmy31 (Feb 8, 2011)

Now that u mentioned that I do recall some noticeable speed changes in the past when adjusting the output to device settings.
Thanks for the reply


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

I believe offset is the only setting not changeable on the Output screen.


----------



## sideslide4life (Jun 26, 2011)

Using Great Cut, the only thing that changes for me is the speed. Adjusting the pressure does nothing. I usually set it in VLCD and leave it at its default in Great Cut as it doesn't change, at least not for test cuts using the actual machine. I'm not sure why that happens.


----------

